# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Σκουλίκια κανονικά σε καρδερίνες

## λακης κου

καλησπερα μπορουμε να δωσουμε κανονικα σκουλικια απο αυτα που ειναι μεσα στο χωμα σε καρδερινες..εννοειται πως θα ειναι πλυμενα και καθαρισμενα...ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω για τις καρδερινες (προτιμανε στη φυση κυριως εντομα ή μελιγκρα ) αλλα τα γεωσκουληκα ειναι τροφη πχ για κοκκινολαιμηδες ,κοτσυφια .σιγουρα οπως καθε σκουληκι μπορει να εχει βακτηριακο φορτιο που εκεινο δεν το ενοχλει αλλα μπορει να το μεταφερει σαν ξενιστης .αν τα βρασεις πιστευω ομως οτι θα εισαι οκ .διατροφικα ειναι μια χαρα !

----------


## Giwrgos13

Για τις καρδερινες σκουλικια μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος..Δεν νομιζω κανεις αλλος να εχει δωσει σκουλικια αυτα τα τρωνε αλλα πουλια οπως ειπε και ο jk21

----------


## mitsman

Αν θες να δωσεις ζωικη προτεινη στα καρδερινακια σου πηγαινε σε ενα καταστημα ψαρικων με ζωντανα δολώματα και ζητα μπικατινι.... ειναι κατι ασπρα μικρα σκουλικακια με τεραστια περιεκτικοτητα πρωτεινης!!!  βρασε νερο, βαλε τα αυτα σε ενα σουρωτηρι και ριξε το καυτο νερο να τα ξεπλυνεις!!!! μετα σερβιρε τα!!!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Οι καρδερίνες τρώνε σκουλήκια (και τα ταϊζουν) την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής .Τα συγκεκριμένα δεν κάνουν -όπως προειπώθηκε- για καρδερίνες και δεν θα τα φάνε .
Εκτός από τα γνωστά mealworms, αντίστοιχη λιχουδιά είναι και τα μελοσκούληκα wax worms , τα buffalo, τα pinkies αλλά και τα αυγά μηρμηγκιών !

----------


## jk21

Αν και προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα οσα του προτεινατε σε σχεση με αυτα (γεωσκουληκα ) αν τα τεμαχισει με μουλτι μαζι με αυγοτροφη ,οπως και τα σαλιγκαρια ,μια χαρα θα τα φανε .αλλα αυτουσια να προτιμησει μικροτερα ειδη οπως αυτα που αναφερθηκαν και παντα βρασμενα

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη θα βάλει στο μούλτι σκουλήκια ?...Αν μένει μόνος του μπορεί ..

*Ξέρεις όταν έβραζα στο μπρίκι τα mealworms και με πήρε χαμπάρι η γυναίκα τι έγινε ...

----------


## jk21

οπως το ειπες .... θα τα βρασει πρωτα ,θα γινει χαμος και οταν χωρισουν θα εχει ενα μουλτι καταδικο του .αλλιως ψωνιζει και ενα φθηνο για παρτυ του .ο χαμος θα γινει ετσι κι αλλιως για το μπρικι ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

για μενα δεν υπαρχει λογος να δωσεις σκουλικια γενικα. 
αν παλι θες να δωσεις, δωσε σε ενα πουλι η ζευγαρι για 6 μηνες και αν ζησει δωσε και στα υπολοιπα.

ελπιζω να σε αποτρεψει η βρωμα απο το βρασιμο των σκουλικιων.

----------


## jk21

δεν διαφωνω με τον οδυσσεα ! πιστευω οτι απο θεμα θρεπτικων συστατικων ενα πουλι που αποδεχεται την αγνη αυγοτροφη δεν χρειαζεται σκουληκια .αν δεν την αποδεχεται  τοτε πρεπει να δοθουν

----------


## οδυσσέας

ποιες καρδερινες δεν τρωνε αυγοτροφη αρχεγονες η μεταλαγμενες?

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ξερω βρε Κωστη ... ειπα αν ! οπως υπαρχουν και καναρινια ,υπαρχουν και καρδερινες που δεν τρωνε ευκολα αυγοτροφη .οι δικες μου τρωνε

----------


## οδυσσέας

ελεγα μηπως εχεις καποια μαρτυρια σοβαρου εκτροφεα που λεει τετοια πραγματα.

ολα τα πουλια τρωνε αυγοτροφη και αν δεν τρωνε, φταιει ο εκτροφεας και οχι τα πουλια.

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν φταίει ο εκτροφέας ..φταίει η σύσταση της κάθε αυγοτροφής (που δεν είναι αποδεκτή από τα πουλιά ) και το ότι τα πουλιά τρώνε αυγοτροφή κάποιες περιόδους κι όχι συνέχεια .
Τι πιο αγνό,θρεπτικό και πιο πρωτεϊνούχο από το καλοβρασμένο αυγουλάκι ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

οταν λεω φταιει ο εκτροφεας, φταιει για τους λογους που λες Νικο!

----------


## PAIANAS

Βρε η Cede η Οrlux η Witte mollen η Βeaphar και οι άλλες του είδους τους φταίνε (από όλες αυτές εγώ έχω ξεχωρίσει μόνο την claus και τη reggio-δυστυχώς τις πιο ακριβές και πλέον απαγορευτικές ..)
Αλλά όσο κάποιος από δω μέσα -με επαγγελματική γνώση και εμπειρία - δεν αποφασίζει να ξαναμπεί στο ''παιχνίδι'' και ν'αλλάξει τους κανόνες, θα πρέπει να φτιάχνουμε τις γνήσιες και ανόθευτες δικές μας η να πληρώνουμε ακριβά τις ''επώνυμες'' ..
*Δεν εννοώ τον jk ...αυτός είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι θα δοξαστεί κάποτε αλλά θα πεθάνει στην ψάθα ..

----------


## jk21

βρε να φας τη γλωσσα σου .... καλη ειναι η Ψαθα
 (εχει βεβαια και κανενα σκυλοψαρακι ποτε ποτε ) 



αλλα προτιμω στο δικο μου kingston town  , στο πηγαδι του πτελεου 




Νικολακη στο δικο μου ταξιδι δεν υπαρχουν σειρηνες !

.... και ασε τις φωτογραφισεις  ανευ φιλμ ! εδω μεσα κανουν τζιζ !!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

καλησπερα κ απο μενα παιδες οτι πω ειναι κατα τν γνωμη μ παντα μν παρεξηγηθει κανεναςεπειδη κανω αναπαραγωγη mealworms & waxworms οταν πατε σε μαγαζι για να παρετε σκουλικια για να ταισετε αμεσως καλο ειναι να τα βρασουμε λιγο κυριως (*το mealworm μια αντε 2 φορες τν βδομαδα γτ εχει πολυ λιπος απο ολα τα αλλα κ πολυ σκληρο εξωσκελετοενω το waxworm μπορουμε να ταιζουμε κ το χειμωνα φυσικα το καλοκαιρι κοβουμε το mealworm λογω τς υψηλης περιεκτικοτητας σε λιπος) λοιπον αλλα αμα κανετε αναπαραγωγη ξερετε οτι ειναι δικια σας φουρνιας το κυριοτερο ειναι να κρατατε τα δοχεια στα οποια εχετε τα σκουλακια σας ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ενα ξεπλημα,ετοιμα για τσιμπουσι κ τα ζεμπρακια κανει να τρωνε mealworms που κ που αυτα απο μενα φιλικα παντα

----------


## IscarioTis

να τονισω για τον εξωσκελετο οταν λεω οτι ειναι σκληρος οχι για τα μεγαλα πουλια εννοω για τα μικρα (1,2 το πολυ 3 μηνων καλο ειναι να τα αποφευγουμε)
*επισης ενα τιπ που μπορω να πω για τα συγκεκριμενα σκουλικια οταν εχετε μερικα κ δειτε κανενα να εχει γινει ασπρο ξεπλενουμε με νερο κ ριξτε το μεσα για τσιμπουσι
οταν ειναι ασπρο σημαινει ή οτι αλλαζει εξωσκελετο αρα μεγαλωνει ή αρχιζει η μεταμορφωσει σε σκαθαρι
αυτα 
ελπιζω να σας φανηκαν καπως χρησιμα και να  σας βοηθησα καπως

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη γιατί να παρεξηγηθείς ? 
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο .
(Εγώ δοκίμασα μια περίοδο τα mealworms,αλλά δεν άντεχα την αίσθηση και τη μυρωδιά ..)

----------


## IscarioTis

Paianas ναι η μυρωδια ειναι ενα θεμα αλλα υπαρχει λυση
να φανταστω τα ειχες σε κουτακι ολα μαζι χωρις υποστρωμα κ στο ψυγειο;
πιανουν μια μυρωδια μετα απο λιγο καιρο αλλα αμα αεριζονται σωστα ολα ειναι καλα :-d

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ειτε εδω *Εκτροφή mealworms*ειτε σε κατι δικο σου ,παντα χαλαρα και οποτε μπορεσεις ,θα θελαμε να μας μεταδωσεις τις οποιες εμπειριες και tips απο τις εκτροφες τω δυο ειδων

----------


## PAIANAS

Σε κουτί παπουτσιών,στην αποθήκη ,με υπόστρωμα corn flakes και αυγοτροφή (και κάπου κάπου πατάτα,αγγούρι) αλλά ούτε σούρωμα έκανα, ούτε ξεδιάλεγα τίποτα .Μόνο που τάϊζα τα πιο λευκά στις καρδερίνες ..
Από εμπειρία φίλου εκτροφέα πάντως, τρώνε πολύ και τα μελοσκούληκα και τους γρύλλους .
Σε πολλούς υπάρχει μια αποστροφή στα έντομα . Οπότε το αυγό και η ενισχυμένη αυγοτροφή είναι σχεδόν μονόδρομος σε μη αποκλειστικά εντομοφάγα είδη .

----------


## IscarioTis

ναι εχεις δικιο δν το ειδα το θεμα...
παω να ξεκινησω απο κει

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Βρε η Cede η Οrlux η Witte mollen η Βeaphar και οι άλλες του είδους τους φταίνε (από όλες αυτές εγώ έχω ξεχωρίσει μόνο την claus και τη reggio-δυστυχώς τις πιο ακριβές και πλέον απαγορευτικές ..


αυτοι πουλανε στο χερι του εκτροφεα ειναι να αγορασει η οχι.




> Αλλά όσο κάποιος από δω μέσα -με επαγγελματική γνώση και εμπειρία - δεν αποφασίζει να ξαναμπεί στο ''παιχνίδι'' και ν'αλλάξει τους κανόνες, θα πρέπει να φτιάχνουμε τις γνήσιες και ανόθευτες δικές μας η να πληρώνουμε ακριβά τις ''επώνυμες'' ..


πλακα κανεις ε?
εχουμε τις γνωσεις (απο τον jk ) δωρεαν και δεν χρειαζομαστε κανεναν ''σωτηρα'' ουτε εταιρια με τις σαβουρες τους. 
ας τους κανουμε να τις φανε οι ιδιοι.

----------


## jk21

το αναφερει βρε Οδυσσεα ο Νικος ... μιλα για οσους δεν τους αρεσει η μαγειρικη .μακαρι να υπαρξουν εμπορικες ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ποιοτητας και ο στοχος μου θα εχει εκπληρωθει εστω και με αυτον τον τροπο .δεν ειναι στοχος μου να μας κανω μαγειρες .να τρεφονται σωστα τα πουλια θελω και με σεβασμο στην υπαρξη τους !

----------


## PAIANAS

Στο μυαλό το δικό μου Κώστα (δυστυχώς οι υποχρεώσεις είναι πολλές πρωϊ-βράδυ και δεν υπάρχει χρόνος) ,παίζει το σενάριο κάποιοι από δω (που δεν θέλω και δεν έχω την έγκριση τους να τους αναφέρω), να έκαναν και μείγματα και αυγοτροφές και συμπυκνωμένα αποστάγματα βοτάνων που θα μπορούσαν να προωθηθούν στην εγχώρια αγορά .Δεν είναι ζήτημα σωτήρα . Κάποιοι που για τους -Χ- λόγους δεν φτιάχνουν, θα μπορούσαν να αγοράσουν εγγυημένα προϊόντα ποιότητας από εκτροφείς σε εκτροφείς .Πιθανώς να έβγαινε και κέρδος για τον ''επιχειρηματία'' ,αλλά σκέψου ότι τώρα πολλοί πληρώνουν τη φίρμα, τα μεταφορικά από το εξωτερικό που επιβαρύνουν την τιμή του προϊόντος, τον μεσάζοντα και τον πωλητή ..Και η αγοραστές δεν θα ήταν μόνο το κάθε φόρουμ, αλλά σε όλη την επικράτεια
Το να βγάλεις κέρδος είναι κανόνας της αγοράς . Αλλά γιατί να πληρώνουμε κάτι το οποίο μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε -και καλύτερο- στη χώρα μας ?..ιδέα είναι ..άσε που θα μπορούσε (σίγουρα δεν θα το έκανε αλλά λέμε..) να μπει ''εγγυητής'' ποιότητας ο jk .

----------


## jk21

εσυ το χαβα σου ... ολα ελευθερα για οποιον το εκμεταλευτει ! δεν χρειαζεται καμμια δικια μου εγγυηση .ολα ειναι γραμμενα .η δικια μου δουλεια ειναι αλλη και αυτην συνεχιζω !

----------


## legendguards

Αν δινουμε ζωντανα σκουληκια πρεπει να δινουμε κανενα φαμακο ?

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

η θεωρια λεει ναι ... πρεπει αν δινουμε γιατι μπορει να ειναι φορεις μικροτερων παρασιτικων των πτηνων  .Ειδικα αν δεν καλλιεργουνται απο μας και δεν ξερουμε με τι συνθηκες .Οσοι δινουν ζωντανα και δεν εχουν δωσει ανθελμινθικο φαρμακο ,μπορει ισως να μας πουνε στην πραξη αν εμφανιστηκαν προβληματα ή οχι .

----------


## legendguards

Τα σκουληκια τα εκτρεφω εγω , πρεπει να δωσω κατι

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κανε μια ημερησια αγωγη με λεβαμιζολη να εισαι σιγουρος .Αρκει μια φορα το εξαμηνο . Αν καποιος δεν δινει σκουληκια δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται να κανει  ή αν δινει κατεψυγμενο

----------


## vasilis.a

και γω εδινα αλλα καποια πουλια τρωγανε και καποια οχι.τις πρισσοτερες φορες ζωντανα.αν τα βρασεις δεν εχεις κανενα θεμα.

----------


## legendguards

> Κανε μια ημερησια αγωγη με λεβαμιζολη να εισαι σιγουρος .Αρκει μια φορα το εξαμηνο . Αν καποιος δεν δινει σκουληκια δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται να κανει  ή αν δινει κατεψυγμενο



ποιο σκευασμα ειναι ?

----------


## jk21

διαφορα σκευασματα ... για μικρα πουλια γνωστο ειναι το teniazine tafarm και wormidel bogena αλλα υπαρχουν αρκετα αλλα κτηνιατρικα με πρωτο που θυμαμαι το levoplix .Το θεμα ειναι τι εχετε εκει κατω ... ρωτα και τα λεμε

----------

